# Check out this 100 yd group



## nwgahunter (Oct 16, 2013)

I love my CVA APEX. It has been shooting close to  this since I got it but I played with different sabots and found a remarkable combination.

100Gr of Pyrodex and 240 Gr Precision Muzzleloader bullets http://www.prbullet.com/

Here is a 3-shot group at 100 yards.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 16, 2013)

Ya gotta love it!


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 16, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Ya gotta love it!



I do...My 11 year old son shot an 8-pointer at 140 yds with this combination. But...He shoots better than I do


----------



## tcward (Oct 16, 2013)

Those Dead Center bullets are BY FAR the most accurate bullets I have ever fired in any of my muzzleloaders. And boy, do they do a number on deer!


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 16, 2013)

wow..my 270 don't shoot that well...or at least I don't shoot it that well.


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 17, 2013)

tcward said:


> Those Dead Center bullets are BY FAR the most accurate bullets I have ever fired in any of my muzzleloaders. And boy, do they do a number on deer!



I would 100% agree with that. My son's 8 only took 4 steps and fell right over.

I've introduced a couple of people to them and they get immediate results. They go down the barrel easier than any I have tried too.


----------



## stabow (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice.....


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice group and more then adequate for hunting. It would drive me nuts through if I could not get all three touching. 

Currently I am experimenting with volume versus weighed charges. Are you using volume or weight. I should also mention that I use BH 209 powder.


----------



## nwgahunter (Jul 10, 2014)

Mtns2hunt said:


> Nice group and more then adequate for hunting. It would drive me nuts through if I could not get all three touching.
> 
> Currently I am experimenting with volume versus weighed charges. Are you using volume or weight. I should also mention that I use BH 209 powder.



I just stick 2 pellets down the barrel and put a bullet on top of it. Nothing special. I did try BH209. For the effort I just decided to go back to pellets. It is shooting good with what I have. I'm happy with the group so I just leave it as it is.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jul 10, 2014)

You have my attention, I have been looking on their website.  The dead center dont show having a sabot in the pictures like the rest, do they come with the sabots?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 11, 2014)

*Me too*

I throw 2 pellets down the barrel, drop in the 45 cal sabot and shoot nice tight groups at 100 yards. It's easy and clean and the 209 primer system makes loading and unloading simple.


----------



## nwgahunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes...The Dead Center does have a sabot. I use the 240gr version. They have a 300 as well if that is what you like. What I think is really interesting is their duplex sabot round for shooting long distances. It is a .357 diameter bullet inside two sabots. I do not have a need for it but I think if you are going to shoot out to 300 it would be very good for that.



Wrangler Hunter said:


> You have my attention, I have been looking on their website.  The dead center dont show having a sabot in the pictures like the rest, do they come with the sabots?


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Jul 19, 2014)

nwgahunter said:


> I just stick 2 pellets down the barrel and put a bullet on top of it. Nothing special. I did try BH209. For the effort I just decided to go back to pellets. It is shooting good with what I have. I'm happy with the group so I just leave it as it is.



Some folks just have that touch. I can not get anywhere near the groupings you're getting with a couple of pellets - I tried. 

But I am doing very well with 110 grains of BH!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 19, 2014)

Primitive weapon right there.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 18, 2014)

trucknhunter said:


> Good group have you measured that group with a Caliper.



I never did. I don't even know where that target is anymore. I wished I would have though.


----------

